# (Photoshop) Spirographs using Actions & Paths



## blueshift (May 5, 2008)

Photoshop tutorial submitted by blueshift

In this video tutorial you'll learn how to create *Spirographs using Actions and Paths in Photoshop*.
You will be creating this:

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/2402/86729479ik5.jpg


Link: *www.geocities.com/blueshift_gs/Spirograph/tutorial/spirograph.html
Format: Flash(swf)
Size: 320kb(approx)
Download offline: Link​


----------



## victor_rambo (May 5, 2008)

cool man cool!


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 5, 2008)

Really good one blueshift.


----------



## alucard_cache (May 5, 2008)

thanks for this tutorials..


----------



## blueshift (May 15, 2008)

After you have followed the video tutorial above and you have recorded an Action, you can change the modal control of a particular command you recorded. For example, suppose you have recorded a command doing 5deg rotation of path(in the Transform Path options) and now you want to change the degree to 4deg without recording a new Action for this. There are two ways to do this:
1. Toggle the modal control icon(box) in the Actions window for the entire Action or for a particular command dialog only.
 *i11.photobucket.com/albums/a171/blueshift155/Digit/post-2198-1142513904.jpg *i11.photobucket.com/albums/a171/blueshift155/Digit/post-2198-1142513927.jpg

2. Double click the command name and change the rotation directly from the Transform Options bar.

Just go through the steps as it is and post if you have any questions!


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2008)

good one


----------



## blueshift (May 16, 2008)

Thanks. Do post the results.


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2008)

Awesome !


----------



## New (May 16, 2008)

Coool...


----------

